# BEST PLACE FOR SNOOKER IN Marina Dubai or JBR area



## incommunicated (Feb 27, 2011)

Are there any good places?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

incommunicated said:


> Are there any good places?


There were 2 or 3 tables in the underground last time I was there and there's one table at the Sheraton. That's about it from what I know.


----------



## incommunicated (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

Theres 3 pool tables in the Billiards Dungeon, Plaza Level, JBR, Sadaf 4 building
Not exactly full size snooker table but good for a few games and they have shisha and stuff.


----------



## Ebrahimi (Jun 6, 2011)

incommunicated said:


> Are there any good places?


Did you find any good place?
i'm looking for somewhere in JLT or Marina, and a player


----------



## BurjAlEnglish (Jun 21, 2011)

I've been to a large snooker club but I can't remember exactly where it is. All I know is that it is right next to Mazaya Centre.


----------



## silencesnooker (Jul 5, 2012)

incommunicated said:


> Are there any good places?


not really, if you really want game of snooker try Silence Snooker at Garhoud they have Rileys original tables.


----------

